

Why the world needs a new computer - st3fan
http://stefan.arentz.ca/stuff/attic/NeXT/WhyTheWorldNeedsANewComputer/

======
ezy
Wow, you can tell where Apple got their current marketing touch. Anybody
selling anything would do well to read that and compare and contrast to
Apple's currnet marketing. I read that, and I want to buy a NextStation now
complete with a blazing fast 68040 CPU. :-)

